
Our weird behavior during the pandemic is screwing with AI models - leanthonyrn
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/05/11/1001563/covid-pandemic-broken-ai-machine-learning-amazon-retail-fraud-humans-in-the-loop/
======
overfitted
_Many of these problems with models arise because more businesses are buying
machine-learning systems but lack the in-house know-how needed to maintain
them. Retraining a model can require expert human intervention._

I think this quote is very interesting since it is a practical use case where
humans trusting computers and algorithms without enough understanding could be
dangerous. One can think, me especially when working with banks, insurance
companies and health care industry, that they are slow and too rigourous.
Though, in times like these I kind of appreciate the thoroughness in their
procurement and policies.

